# Have Job in SA Now Need Help with Work Permit!!



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Guys I just landed a great job today!! Now my problem is this.

I am an American and I need a work permit. I went to 3 agencies that deal with work permits and they all said it would take 4+ months to get my permit. My company wants to hire my ASAP!! 

I was thinking of flying back to the USA to get my work permit. I am due to fly back soon anyway. And honestly it's about the same price as what some of these companies charge to do your permit.

Can someone who has done the work permit thing from the USA tell me what I need if I go to the Embassy? And how long it takes? And if there are any agencies that can spend up the process. 

Thanks!!


----------



## CamerDr (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello Poopsie23,

I recently got my work permit from the consulate in Chicago and it took only 1 week from the time I deposited my passport to the time it was sent back to me. Their website says it could take 4 weeks but the reality on the ground is way different. I was pleasantly amazed.

Chicago covers the midwest, LA the west coast etc. So call up the consulate in your region and ask them what their processing time is. The FBI clearance needed can be substituted by your state's Criminal Apprehension Bureau clearance. You can get that on the same day compared to the FBI's 8 weeks. They want a police clearance from all countries in which you have resided for more than 1 yr since 18. Depending on your consulate, get a check list from their website and go from there. I did it all by myself, no need wasting money on agents. I can walk you through the process if you need assistance.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

So sorry for the delay! Thanks for assistance ended up not taking job. But thank you!


----------



## kmpneil (Mar 14, 2012)

CamerDr said:


> Hello Poopsie23,
> 
> I recently got my work permit from the consulate in Chicago and it took only 1 week from the time I deposited my passport to the time it was sent back to me. Their website says it could take 4 weeks but the reality on the ground is way different. I was pleasantly amazed.
> 
> Chicago covers the midwest, LA the west coast etc. So call up the consulate in your region and ask them what their processing time is. The FBI clearance needed can be substituted by your state's Criminal Apprehension Bureau clearance. You can get that on the same day compared to the FBI's 8 weeks. They want a police clearance from all countries in which you have resided for more than 1 yr since 18. Depending on your consulate, get a check list from their website and go from there. I did it all by myself, no need wasting money on agents. I can walk you through the process if you need assistance.


Did you company have to sponsor you? Or did you meet special skills requirements?


----------

